# King Arthur's Theme Park - March 2013



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 27, 2013)

Mods let me know if you want me to add history as I have a bit on the place.

Visited with Sam ‘The Mule’, Travis, Leigh, Travis, Chard Remains and Dystopia, As you can see we got an early start and a few night shots of the coaster before we had a mooch around the rest of the park . Definitely one of my favourite explores to date. I've always wanted to see an abandoned theme park and this one wasn't a disappointment. Electricity was on in some parts, we didn't test the rides but I assume they will have been disconnected. One of the roller coasters, the yellow one has already been removed. Known ad the Whirlwind the ride is now relocated to Skyline Park in Germany. Thankfully the Knightmare remained so that I was able climb up and get a few high photographs of the park. Proper good day out!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





There are a few more shots from the visit on my blog and a youtube video of the coaster climb here


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 27, 2013)

ACe mate, well done, looks a decent fun mooch did ya go down the slide?


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 27, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> ACe mate, well done, looks a decent fun mooch did ya go down the slide?



I think one of the guys did! I would have had a crack on a skateboard or summat! luge


----------



## Mickelmas (Apr 27, 2013)

totally amazing. I so wanna go there. off to research location no see if I can get to it


----------



## sonyes (Apr 27, 2013)

Mint that bud! Defo one for the 'list'


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 27, 2013)

*Bostin mate!! *


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2013)

Great shots! The ghost train looks ace. Might have to have a look here though I won't be scrambling up the rides, Im too soft!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice shots would love to see this place now well done


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 27, 2013)

Spot on mate gotta love the ghost train.


----------



## nelly (Apr 28, 2013)

Love it


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jealous is not the word !.. Brilliant stuff mate as all ways


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome dude... simply awesome


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Brilliant stuff. You wouldn't catch me climbing that though


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 28, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Brilliant stuff. You wouldn't catch me climbing that though



Wimp! You can take the pic of me stood at the top


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 28, 2013)

Great report and photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 29, 2013)

I like the roller coaster shot at the start very much. We didn't climb the beast because we spotted a camera dome close by, pity 'cos the shot from the top looks well worth it.


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 29, 2013)

you would not get me up that roller coaster, id be fu*king shitting myself. great report dude. thanks for sharing


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 29, 2013)

loving this! great shots!!


----------

